# Mit Spinnrute auf kleine Thune vor Mallorca



## Fxndlxng (10. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

ich möchte nächsten Sommer vor Mallorca auf Bonitos, Skipjacks und Palometa etc. fischen und zwar mit der Spinnrute. Ich stehe komplett am Anfang und habe weder vom Gerät noch von der Angelei Ahnung. Daher wäre ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar. 

Zunächst interessiert mich das Gerät. Welche Rollengrösse brauche ich? Ist ne 10000 Shimano schon zu groß? 
Was für Ruten kommen dabei zum Einsatz? 
Welche Köder brauche ich?
Und was für Schnurdurchmesser sind angesagt?

In den Videos auf YouTube ist zu erkennen, dass unheimlich schnell und lebhaft gefischt wird. Ist das richtig? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Danke und Grüße!
Marius


----------



## angler1996 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf kleine Thune vor Mallorca*

vom Ufer?
 Im Übrigen würde ich mir die Frage anders rum stellen


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf kleine Thune vor Mallorca*

Vor Mallorca, also vom Boot.


----------



## ulfisch (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf kleine Thune vor Mallorca*

Also entweder ne Jigrute oder eine für Popper ect.
da kennen sich aber die Anderen besser aus#h
Darf sicher eine 4-500er Daiwa Saltiga Größe oder eine 8-12000er Shimano sein wenn du aus Thune ect. willst, wie groß sollen die denn sein?


----------



## tomsen83 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf kleine Thune vor Mallorca*

Je nachdem welche Fische in dieser Jahreszeit dort migrieren, ist auch das Tackle zu planen. Im Mittelmeer wird häufig auf Thune gechumt und mit Naturköder gefischt. In den letzten Jahren hat insbesondere im Ebrodelta das Finden und Anwerfen jagender Fische mit Stickbaits, Jigs, Poppern usw an Popularität gewonnen. (Weltweit sind sinkende Stickbaits den Poppern beim Thunfischen deutlich überlegen!)

In den Monaten Mai bis August kannst du gut mit Albacore südlich der Insel rechnen. Bluefin folgt dann meist danach, wird aber eher an den Abbruchkanten auf 1000m mit Chumming gefangen. Diese Strukturen sind meist um die 20miles draußen und mit längerer Anfahrt verbunden.

Edit: Seh gerade dass du die kleinen Arten meinst...Suche Treibgut, Strömungs- und Abbruchkanten, besorg dir nen paar Casting Jigs, schlepp nen paar Rapalla Deep Tail Dancer und gut is. Als Tackle empfehle ich Dir für Bonito etc. ne Spinne 2,40 -10-50g und ne 4000 Shimi-Größe, da bleibt der Spaß erhalten (hohe Übersetzung!!!)...Stickbaits um die 10-max. 15cm (fast schon zu groß) wenn Oberflächenaktivität. Schnell fischen ist wichtig.

Pack dir ne PE6 Combo mit aufs Boot, solltest du tatsächlich in Ufernähe auf größere Thune treffen (sehr unwahrscheinlich). Achtung: Ich kenne die Bestimmungen in Malle nicht, aber Fischen auf Bluefin, Yellowfin etc ist streng lizensiert und wird bei Nichtbeachtung massivst bestraft. Daher gut überlegen was du anwirfst...

Tip zum Lesen hier im Board: "Was habt Ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer"


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf kleine Thune vor Mallorca*

Moin,

das ist doch schon mal super, vielen Dank!!

Ich bin zunächst 2 Wochen im Juli dort. In Zukunft dann aber regelmäßig. Ausgangshafen wird Porto Pedro. Boot eine Merry Fisher 755 mit 200PS Yamaha.

Zielfische sollen werden:  Albacore, Little Tunny, Goldmakrele, Palometa, gelegentlich auch Amberjack usw.

Auf große BFT habe ich es nicht abgesehen. Kleinere würden mich aber schon interessieren, alles was sich noch ohne Kampfstuhl bändigen lässt. Ich werde mir also eine kräftige Combo zulegen und an Bord legen und mir die entsprechenden gesetzl. Bestimmungen anschauen und natürlich beachten. PE 6 ist die Schnur, richtig? Würde eine 10000er Stella SW dafür passen?

Zunächst würde ich aber gerne mit den kleineren anfangen und ich würde die ersten Erfahrungen gerne mit der Spinnrute (Jiggen oder Poppern) und beim einfachen schleppen sammeln. Welche Geschwindigkeit brauche ich beim schleppen? Reicht für das schleppen zunächst das Ostsee-Lachs Tackle? 2000er Shimano Charter Special plus Baltic Trolling Downriggerruten?

Equipment für das jiggen und poppern tatsächlich so leicht? Eine 4000er Stella SW hätte ich bereits. Hast Du Rutentechnisch vielleicht konkrete Tipps? Ich habe mit Speed-Jigging und Poppern null Erfahrung. Was für Ruten bevorzugt man da?

Grüße und vielen Dank.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinnrute auf kleine Thune vor Mallorca*

Zum Thunfisch: Heikles Thema. Es gibt viele Bestimmungen, Entnahme ist so gut wie komplett verboten. Lizenz ist eine besondere, nicht so leicht zu kriegen.
Gerät: Mir wurde gesagt ich solle mir den Gefallen tun, eine Saltiga zu kaufen (keine Stella!) Habe eine Saltiga z6000 GT an einer Major Craft Giant Killing Tuna Casting. Sehr feine Kombo. Schnur PE5. Stickbaits bis 15cm sind gut, achte auf stabiles Zeug.

Für das Jigcasting in Bonito und ähnliche Frenzys braucht es nicht allzu schweres Gerät. Prinzipiell gilt, dass die bonitos leichter zu fangen sind als andere. Die beißen auf mehr Köder. Halte deine Casting Jigs hierfür klein bis 40gr. Habe schon Bonitos mit der 10200er RedArc gefangen. Nehme meine Spinne (Xzoga Jas) dafür gerne her. Hab mir jetzt aber extra fürs jiggen eine Shimano Jigwrex Bottom Ship geholt. Die hat sich auch als sehr schön erwiesen. Nimm keine zu harten Ruten her, das nimmt dir den Spaß. 

Palometta werden zumeist auf Schleppköder (Dead oder Livebait) gefangen. Mit Plastik erheblich schwieriger und da ohnehin schon sehr selten eigentlich nur wenn du die Stellen genau kennst oder Sichtung gemacht hast. Stickbaits und Popper, Palos haben Power. Bluefish ist hier auch möglich. Versuch es dafür am Sandstrand und Flussmündung! Fürs Schleppen hab ich ne Avet HX(?) also auch schweres Gerät. Ne Palo kann mal 20kg+ haben. 

Speedjigging ist meiner Meinung nach nicht von so großer Bedeutung. Betreibe es selber nicht. Wenn dann auf Amberjacks, da ist die Hochzeit aber Anfang des Jahres und hier ist Ortskenntnis wieder das A und O. Bei uns wird mit Gummifischen am Grund gejiggt. Hier steigen neben Dentex auch Serviolas ein. Haben es bisher kaum betrieben aber schon einen schönen 4kg Dentex geholt in 40m. Ein Tanz an der 10200er RedArc. JEtzt habe ich mir eine Shimano Biomaster 4000 SW dafür geholt. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir diesmal mehr helfen. Mir fehlten im anderen Thread einfach die Hintergrundinfos und hab diesen Trööt erst jetzt entdeckt!


----------

